# Virginia Saltwater Fishing Regulations



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Since the season is getting started I thought I would post a link to the Regulations for VA. Just to make sure everybody has the chance to look at them.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/swrecfishingrules.shtm


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

-Thanks Digger!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That's funny, I did not see a regulation for croaker. Are they still unlimited? I wish there would be a cap of at most 50 for them. 

This may spark some debate but does anyone know what regualtions apply when:

You launch out of MD and you fish in VA waters and come back to MD do MD regs apply or VA or does it depend on what DNR (VA/MD) checks you? Even if you have a VA license. I remember being on a charter boat once when MD set the limit to 25 and the captain would go to VA waters to let some people load up. 

Don't get me wrong, I am not trying to find ways of getting around laws or poaching fish ... I would not do that ... its just an interesting question / situation.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Hmmm...imagine putting a limit on a species BEFORE it's scarce.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

cygnus-x1
Now mind ya I been wrong once before ok maybe twice but I am thunkn that while your fishing in Va waters ya have to follow Va rules and the second your back in Md waters and dock Md rules take back over.
Same strange rules say that you put the boat in the water from a Va boat ramp and drive to NC water and catch a monster fishy and drive straight back to that Va boat ramp and guess what,, your big fishy is now the New Va State Record.


----------



## mikeyg (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link Digger.
I'm new the area and was checking out the regs and rules for VA. I went to the site and the rules read that, if you have a valid Maryland saltwater license you can fish in the Chesapeake in VA. Is this true? If so, it would seem to be more advantageous to get a MD license, so you can fish both states. I checked out MD's site and they don't have a rule like this. Here is the paragraph from VA's license web site.

Reciprocal Recreational Saltwater Fishing Licenses:

Chesapeake Bay and Seaside - Anglers with saltwater licenses from either Virginia or Maryland may fish in any portion of the Chesapeake Bay, or any of the saltwater reaches of its tributary rivers, as well as seaside bays and creeks and the Atlantic Ocean where a Virginia saltwater license is required. Virginia licenses honored include: 1) individual annual licenses; 2) individual temporary licenses; 3) private boat licenses covering all persons fishing on the boat; 4) annual licenses for charter boats, headboats, and partyboats; and 5) annual licenses for rental boats.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, MikeyG, MD has it in the CODE, not in the synopsis on their site.
I'll quote here in part, emphasis added for clarity:


"§ 4-745. Chesapeake Bay sport fishing license. 

(a) License required; fee.- 
(1) *Except as provided in subsections (c)* and (d) of this section and § 4-217 of this title, a person may not fish for finfish in the Chesapeake Bay or in its tributaries up to tidal boundaries without first obtaining a Chesapeake Bay sport fishing license. 

(c) *Persons not required to have license*.- A person may fish for finfish in the Chesapeake Bay or its tidal tributaries without a Chesapeake Bay sport fishing license if the person: 

(5) *Holds a valid tidal water sport fishing license issued by the State of Virginia*, Potomac River Fisheries Commission, or District of Columbia, " 

Taking note that a Maryland license for non-residents is $14 whereas Virginia Resident is only $12.50, it is to the advantage of the Virginia Resident to purchase a Virginia License. (IMHO)


----------



## togman (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, they will start putting a cap on Croaker & Spot, even Hogfish & Kingfish in time.

The way I see it, 75 or 100 per person on Croaker is better then 50, and they way they bit, it should be that.

I go fishing maybe 12-16 times per year & paying $3.00 in fuel to get to the pier/jetty etc, well, it better be worth my while. 
I bought one of those vacuum pack food saver machines for the wife a few years ago & always store fish with it.So, as far as I am concerned, there will be no waste. I even bury the fish guts in my garden for my own version of Miracle Grow!

I eat fish every day of the year, so if I go fishing, and the croaker bite, well I know I have my work cut out for me when I get home. About 5 years ago I caught 73 really good size croaker from a friend of mines boat in 2 hours. That made my day. I know some folks say there is too much iodine taste in the croaker, but I like them.

Maybe there should be some reg's, but if they do do it, my vote is at least 75 per person.


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Sharks*

What are the regs on sharks that are caught at Ocean View?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Clintster7 said:


> What are the regs on sharks that are caught at Ocean View?


1 @ 54 inches


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Clintster7 said:


> What are the regs on sharks that are caught at Ocean View?





> 1 @ 54 inches



Is that before or after it bites the $hit outta Andy?


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i heard from a few people that if they are 30 inches with no head or tail, theyre legal, is that true?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Please read the rules since you are responsable for what you catch. lynnpier06 your answer is 2 clicks away. Here I will save you some.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr490.shtm



> C. It shall be unlawful for any person to possess any large coastal, small coastal or pelagic shark, except Atlantic sharpnose and bonnethead sharks, landed under the recreational catch limitations described in this section, that is less than 54 inches fork length or 30 inches in carcass length.


So it would be legal.


----------



## GreatWhiteShark (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thank u for the 411!!*

Thanks Digger 4 the info! It's always good 2 know what the regulations on the fish your are about 2 catch. So keep up the good work and I'll c u later out at the T. Get some good pullage   !!!

P.S.Y.C.O. MEMBER ,
GREAT WHITE SHARK


----------

